# sp/sx 6 versus sp/sx 4



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

What are each ones like and how would they differ?


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't know any sp/sx 6 closely, so I can only present theory.

From the Ocean site

*Self-pres/sexual 6*
_This type shares with the self-pres/social stacking the need to keep their environment in order. They also can appear One-like in that way. The differences revolve around the fact that they find their security more in their ability to attract a mate. They are concerned about how they are seen sexually. Their alliances to groups and authority can be quite conflicting. With the social instinct last in their stacking, this subtype can have a natural distrust of the social dynamic, especially when they fear it threatens their self-preservational concerns. The stance with regards to political or social concerns can vary wildly within this subtype. The self-pres is looking for safety and alliances with others, usually in a “going towards” fashion, but at the same time, the more assertive energy of the sexual instinct can manifest in a more counterphobic stance.
Their intimates are very important. Their issues with security are focused on their loved ones; their anxiety is closely tied to the pulse and feedback of the people closest to them. They are less outwardly fearful than the self-pres/social. While mainly phobic, their counterphobic nature shows in their sense of fun. They are drawn to intensity, and are likely to overcome fear in order to engage in adventures.(This is especially true with the Seven wing.)

*Self/Sexual 4*
This subtype also cares very much about their surroundings and their possessions. They feel as if these things help to express who they are. There is more of a passionate sense about them as compared to the self/soc. They have more of a sensual relationship with their environment. These Fours are much more tortured by their difficulty with respect to maintaining close relationships. The self-preservational instinct tends to be in conflict with the sexual instinct, causing this subtype to habitually analyze their relationships to the point where they find it difficult to be present to them. When unhealthy, these Fours can become very disdainful of the social environment. They also start to envy the ease with which others seem to form relationships and maintain friendships. When Fours of this subtype are healthy, they find that they can form relationships without feeling as though they are sacrificing authenticity. They no longer feel that they have to automatically define themselves as “different from others,” as outside the group. They are able to see the ways in which their emotionality might cloud their better judgment and to use that insight to establish equilibrium._


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

letdown said:


> I type as sp/sx 6w5.
> 
> Overall, I think of myself as very quietly reactive, which makes sense considering 6 is in the reactive triad, and sp/sx is so-called contraflow.
> 
> ...


I recently posted this in another thread. I perceive myself to be sp/sx 6 (I can very well be wrong), but this is how I believe the type and variants relate to me.

I'm sort of considering the possibility of me being sp/sx 4, so I'm going to hold off on describing that. I hope to read more answers to this question because I find the topic relevant to me.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

A Sp 4 is silently suffering. "Oh, life is so rough on me and I'm so cursed/broken/different/special, but look at everything I achieved anyways!". With a psosible "Now that makes me truly special, wonderful and lovable, right?". That's what makes them different from other 4s. The social 4 is more open, passive, shameful with their suffering and the sx 4 is angry, competitive with a lot of envy.
So the sp 4 is called the counter type, because they want to seem very well put together and achieve stuff in this world for themselves! Sure, they are still like a 4 with this longing, melancholy and need to do/be something special and they might have that vibe, but it will be much more toned down in the outer world. They won't push it to people. Possibly they want people or a possible soulmate to see and notice it and be like "Whooops, so you noticed, huh?" or they will give little hints to high amounts of suffering. The So 4 can be very outwards with their pain, the Sx 4 goes aggressive and the sp 4 waits and builds up a special, possibly elite or broken or desirable image in his home/house/inner world. For example a sp 4 could spend a lot of time working and building/decorating in their home in a very unique way.


----------

